# Seltsames Verhalten von netbeans bezüglich fxml Dateien



## Joob (19. Aug 2020)

In einem meiner Projekte wird ein Teil der fxml Datei erkannt und entsprechend mit dem SceneBuilder geöffnet 
ein anderer Teil nicht.

Wenn ich mir die fxml - Datei in der Editansicht ansehe kann ich keine Fehler feststellen.
Die Dateien sind im gleichen Verzeichnis.
Kennt jemand den Grund für ein solches Verhalten ?

siehe anliegendes Bild.


----------



## M.L. (20. Aug 2020)

Welche NetBeans Version inkl. JavaFX-Plugin werden verwendet ?  Und den zugehörigen Quellcode könnte man -zwecks Selbstversuch- auch parat stellen.


----------



## Joob (21. Aug 2020)

netbeans 12
java 14 
plugins in gradel
javafx {
    modules = [ 'javafx.base', 'javafx.controls', 'javafx.fxml', 'javafx.graphics', 'javafx.media', 'javafx.swing', 'javafx.web' ]
    version = "14"
}

Welchen Code den der erkannt wird oder ein Beispiel nicht erkannten Codes.


----------



## Joob (22. Aug 2020)

Heute kann er gar keine FXML zuordnen.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## Joob (23. Aug 2020)

Wenn ich netbeans als admin ausführe läufts.


----------

